# 335d inpa actual values, dpf & adaptations



## dr_dirtg (May 10, 2015)

Not sure why e90post is not working, I normally post there but I see most usernames repeat on here...

Anyway, I have a issue with my car, the turbos are not switching over fast like they used to, and the bigger turbo does not build pressure to 28psi anymore (with the exception of sometimes usually when engine is not fully warmed up)

I have had a JBD all along, but I have removed it to isolate that as the problem.

Things I have replaced include both electric/vacuum turbo actuatators #1, and center vacuum valve #4, along with 95% of vacuum lines. I have also done a carbon cleaning, all new gaskets, intake manifold pressure cleaned, new o rings at throttle body to boost pipe, and on both sides of red boost hose.
Only vac line I did not replace is the one that goes to under engine #13:
(Because it's in a real tight spot, and well I will probably have to remove subframe to do it??)









Anyway, The boost pressure not building properly improved, but it's still not happening like it used to.

So, I have decided to monitor some values on INPA, but i'm not sure if they are ok or not... the german language does not help either.

If anyone has any insight, it will be very much appreciated.

I'm mostly concerned with the exclamation mark (!) at some of those actual values, :dunno: does it mean the sensor is damaged or reading out of range?
Also was concerned with rail pressure, but the values don't look that bad:

no jbd soll ist at idle:










no jbd soll ist at part throttle 15psi on boost guage:










no jbd soll is at full throttle 25psi on boost guage:










I Also thought I would get a differential pressure value on the dpf. 
This one is at Idle:










This is at 1500rpm in Park (no load):










One last question, I did try to reset adaptaions, I was only able to get fuel pump/EKP to accept the reset:










The rest of the adaptations come up with this fault; does anyone have any ideas or suggestions? When I click on YES it goes away but I'm not sure it actually resets adaptations:


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Might be that your boost sensor is not functioning properly (those values look way out of whack), and the DDE is seeing the discrepancy between the desired set point and the actual and protecting things by reducing output?

You might want to check the connection on the boost sensor and possibly try replacing it.


----------



## dr_dirtg (May 10, 2015)

Well, I'll buy it and replace it... 

But wouldn't I get a CEL light and code for boost sensor ?


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

dr_dirtg said:


> Well, I'll buy it and replace it...
> 
> But wouldn't I get a CEL light and code for boost sensor ?


You would think so. Are you stock or do you have a remap?

But just looking at the first screen shot with the boost "actual value" of 9329 mbar works out to ~135 psi ... that can't possibly be correct.


----------



## dr_dirtg (May 10, 2015)

stock. These were all taken after removing jbd.

I never had a tune - I was going to get it and downpipe , but I need to fix my car first.


----------



## madminion (Jan 20, 2016)

I am amazed how many values you can see. I do not have half of what you have in INPA. My is 2010 lci. I am experiencing a similar issue now. Did you fix you'r problem? I think it is in my head but I know that I have seen my traction control kicking in on dry pavement in second and when damp in third. Now nothing and it does not pull so hard. No codes. I have this..:dunno::dunno:

idle


half


full


Does any of these make any sense?


----------



## dr_dirtg (May 10, 2015)

Hi, well your values for boost appear pretty good, nominal and actual are pretty close together.
Your maf on last photo doesnt look right (to me atleast, but im no expert) however.
I had two problems, I was running ecs tunings foam filter which disintegrated into pieces, and it got all over my maf. Yes that really pissed me off vecause I was chasing a wild goose.

Second problem was my map sensor, sits on back left of intake manifd. It was damaged, probably because of soot build up which I attempted to clean and it didnt not help.
I had a real boost guage and I compared it to carly and inpa and they were way off, my boost was only 20psi at times just 15psi max because map sensor was seei g 50, 60psi , and told ecu to cut out the turbo actuators.

Check your map sensor and compare it to real boost guage, or even just the map sensor on Inpa while u drive and see what it says when pulling hard. Should go upto 28 maybe 30psi.


----------

